# Not enough smoke taste



## chinasmoke (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi SMF peeps.

I have an RF smoker that i built a few month back  but I'm having issues with not enough smoke flavor. The first few time i cooked with it the meat came out great but something changed.  I use straight wood when smoking, mostly oak maple & hickory.

When i'm smoking i warm up my RF to about 350 and let it settle in, place my meat in and cut the heat back to 220.  Then i just sit back and let  the smoker do it's work, adding a log in when fuel is needed.  There seems to be a constant stream of smoke coming out of the stack.

The first few time i was able to get a nice smokey flavor but something changed and i can't figure it out. Does the choose of meat have to do with it, I know i've change my meat selection quite a few times? Could be that I'm not putting in enough wood, but then it burns too hot. Help!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Some pix of your rig might help us diagnose the problem along with more detail on your methods.  The different meats won't have much to do with how your smoker works.

*One thought*: if your thermometer(s) are inaccurate, you could be cooking at higher temps then you think you are, leading to foods that are under-exposed to the generated smoke.  Have you tested your thermos for accuracy (using boiling water)?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you smell smoke and see a nice thin blue trail of smoke coming out of your exhaust while you are smoking?


----------



## smoke-n-fire (Feb 21, 2012)

i'd get on the calculator and put your deminsions in and see if everything matches up correctly.  Is your placement the same? Wood the same? Coals? Wet vs Dry? Are your rubs, sauce, marinades/injections masking it? Just some ideas, go back to what you were using the first times and see whats changed


----------



## smoke-n-fire (Feb 21, 2012)

i'd get on the calculator and put your deminsions in and see if everything matches up correctly.  Is your placement the same? Wood the same? Coals? Wet vs Dry? Are your rubs, sauce, marinades/injections masking it? Just some ideas, go back to what you were using the first times and see whats changed


----------



## chinasmoke (Feb 22, 2012)

I know that my chimney is about 5" too long but i didn't have any issues the first few time of not getting enough smoke. I guess i'll start there and check my thermometers. The hickory i used is a lot dryer than the oak i was using. Does the dryness of the wood matter that much? If so which one would give me more smoke. I know the dryer wood will give me more heat.








This is generally how the smoke rolls of my stack and the seal around the door is OK, no significant smoke lose there.

thanks everyone


----------



## smoke-n-fire (Feb 23, 2012)

wetter wood will put off more smoke but it looks like you are pumping out some raw white smoke. i'd cut down the stack to where it needs to be to get the draft/pull right and play with your wood. every wood has its own characteristics.


----------



## sprky (Feb 23, 2012)

Another thought here. Are you trying the meat just after it has come off the smoker, even allowing for a rest. I have found that unless I take a shower, after smoking I can hardly taste the smoke. Could this be the difference? I also find every thing I smoke has a much better smoke flavor the next day.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 24, 2012)

ChinaSmoke said:


> I know that my chimney is about 5" too long but i didn't have any issues the first few time of not getting enough smoke. I guess i'll start there and check my thermometers. The hickory i used is a lot dryer than the oak i was using. Does the dryness of the wood matter that much? If so which one would give me more smoke. I know the dryer wood will give me more heat.  Yes.  Wood that is too dry does not provide the best smoke.  wood for smoking is best used when seasoned 1-3 years, IMHO.
> 
> This is generally how the smoke rolls of my stack and the seal around the door is OK, no significant smoke lose there.   I agree w/ sprky:  that is A LOT of white billowing smoke coming out of your stack.  It should be thin & blue-ish in tint.  This may also be contributing to your troubles...
> 
> thanks everyone


----------



## va_connoisseur (Feb 24, 2012)

sprky said:


> Another thought here. Are you trying the meat just after it has come off the smoker, even allowing for a rest. I have found that unless I take a shower, after smoking I can hardly taste the smoke. Could this be the difference? I also find every thing I smoke has a much better smoke flavor the next day.




I agree with sprky. I have noticed that if I don't let the meat rest and/or I don't get away from the smoker to clear my head, I can't taste the smoke flavor as well. Often I taste more smoky goodness the next day. LOL.


----------



## chinasmoke (Feb 24, 2012)

Smoke-n-Fire & adiochiro

What causes white smoke is it the wood or the pull/draft?

I've notice that a smell more like smoke then my meat too. alright my to do list.

cut my stack
check for right smoke
shower
thanks for all the info. I just got so frustrated last weekend.


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 24, 2012)

va_connoisseur said:


> I agree with sprky. I have noticed that if I don't let the meat rest and/or I don't get away from the smoker to clear my head, I can't taste the smoke flavor as well. Often I taste more smoky goodness the next day. LOL.


It seems I'm the same way after hanging out by the smoker for several hours I always ask my "Is there enough smoke?" Then the next day if there are any left overs I can taste it more.


----------



## alvasin (Mar 1, 2012)

*'W*_here there's smoke, there's flavor!'_  This is a well-known expression in the smoking meat circles. Another popular tag line is _'low and slow'. _ One more popular one is the _'smoke ring'._ Each of these expressions say a little bit about what smoking meat is all about, tasty flavorful meat with unmatched tenderness.


----------



## chinasmoke (Mar 26, 2012)

well everyone Thank you. I had a chance this weekend to cut the stack to the right height added an additional rack and added a heat deflection plate inside the fire box to reduce the hot spot.  I  smoked 4 chickens, 2 ribs and 50 poppers in it yesterday, they came out perfect.

thanks again


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Millberry (Nov 12, 2020)

sprky said:


> Another thought here. Are you trying the meat just after it has come off the smoker, even allowing for a rest. I have found that unless I take a shower, after smoking I can hardly taste the smoke. Could this be the difference? I also find every thing I smoke has a much better smoke flavor the next day.


I just wrote in the "roll call" section. I can NOT taste my smoke either--nor can anyone in my family


----------

